# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Τι γραμμή θα προκύψει?

## stefos

Μπορείτε να μου λυσετε την εξής απορία .
Αν ζευγαρωσουμε τιμπραντο γραμμής κλασικο με ιντερμιντιο οι απόγονοι ποια
 γραμμή θα λενε? Το έχει κανει κάποιος? Επίσης τι θα γίνει αν το αρσενικό είναι κλασικο και το θηλυκό ιντερμιντιο, τα πιο πολλά τι θα λενε.
Επίσης και το αναποδο.
Μήπως όμως και το όλο εγχείρημα είναι λάθος? Μήπως δεν πρεπει να μπερδευουμε γραμμες ? Να πω οτι μιλάω σε επίπεδο χομπυ και όχι διαγωνισμών.

----------


## xXx

Θεωρώ ότι σε επίπεδο χόμπυ φίλε μου δεν θα έπρεπε να σε απασχολεί αυτό. Καλό είναι να μην μπασταρδεύουμε γραμμές πουλιών γενικότερα.

----------


## jk21

Ρατσες ναι ,συμφωνω .Γραμμες ειναι ενα ερωτημα ,που προκυπτει μονο για τα τιμπραντο ,που εχουν αυτη την ιδιατεροτητα .... που αν δεν υπηρχε foe και fosde σαν ξεχωρες ομοσπονδιες ,αλλα μια ενιαια ομοσπονδια ,ισως και να μην υπηρχαν γραμμες ,αλλα τιμπραντο που θα επρεπε βαθμολογια απο μια ενιαια φυσσα που δεν θα βαθμολογουσε περισσοτερο ,καμμια ιδιαιτερη κλιση των πουλιων 

αν δεν πας σε διαγωνισμο ,το μονο που θα σου πω ,ειναι δοκιμασε και ετσι και αλλιως και τελικα επελεξε με βαση το περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιτα ...

αν πας σε διαγωνισμο ,δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλος να σου απαντησω και περιμενω με ενδιαφερον ,αυτους που μπορουν να καταθεσουν την δικια του τεκμηριωμενη αποψη ο καθενας

----------


## HarrisC

Συμφωνω και γω.Εφοσον ειναι Τιμπραντο-τιμπραντο σαν χομπιστας γιατι οχι??

----------


## Steliosan

Γιατι δεν το κανεις να δουμε τι θα βγει;
Μπορει τα αποτελεσματα να σε καταπληξουν.

----------


## johnakos32

Στεφανε δεν θα εχει μεγαλη διαφορα αφου απεχει απο την γραμμη φλορεο αρκετα γιατι οι απογονοι θα ειναι κλασικο με καποιες φλορεο νοτες ΄.
Δεν ειναι αρνητικο αυτο αφου πολλα κλασικο εχουν καποιες στο ρεπερτοριο τους , αν ακουσουν κλασικο ρεπερτοριο θα πουν και κατα 95% κλασικο.
Αν σκοπευεις να κατέβεις σε διαγωνισμους βρες ενα καλο θηλυκο ιδιας γραμμης καλυτερα και βαλε το με καλο αρσενικο.

----------


## panos70

Εφοσον ειναι Τιμπραντο και οπως γνωριζουμε τα τιμπραντο ειναι εξερετικοι μαθητες τοτε τα μικρα θα πουν οτι ακουσουν απο τον πατερα τους

----------


## jimk1

Kατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη οτι ακουσουν απο δασκαλο η πατερα

----------


## kostas13

αυτο που λενε τα παιδια ισχυει μια κ το ακουω κ το βλεπω στα δικα μου ειναι οτι μαθουν απο τον δασκαλο η το cd το γονιδιο παιζει κ αυτο ρολο αλλα τα τιμπραντο μεχρι 3χρονων μπορεις να τα βελτιωσεις η να τα χειροτερεψεις στο θεμα φωνης οποτε καταλαβαινεις να κ το γιατι λενε ολοι για τον δασκαλο να ειναι καλου ρεπερτοριου κ 3 χρονων

----------


## stefos

Δηλαδή καλό είναι να έχουμε παντα έναν δάσκαλο στο κοπάδι μας, σωστά?

----------


## johnakos32

και δασκαλο να εχει αν τα αιματα δεν ειναι καλα δεν μπορει να κανει και πολλα.
Αν τα αιματα των πιυλιων ειναι καλα και μονα τους να τα αφησεις να πουν θα πουνε μια χαρα !

----------


## ninos

Δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει αυτό. Χωρίς δάσκαλο τα πουλιά θα πουν ότι ακουνε από εδώ και εκεί ή από κάποιο άλλο πουλί που έχεις στην εκτροφή σου. 
Τα μη δασκαλεμενα πουλιά θα έχουν ένα φτωχό ρεπερτόριο, το οποίο στους γνώστες του είδους, θα είναι εμφανές

----------


## johnakos32

Στελιο τις νοτες που ειναι να βγαλει το πουλι αφου το εχει στο αιμα θα τις βγαλει , ισως πει λιγο διαφορετικα απο τον πατερα . 
Ο δασκαλος ειναι για να υπενθυμιζει νοτες και να αντιγραφει την σειρα τους .
Αν παρω ενα κοινο και το βαλω να ακουει τιμπραντο δασκαλο φυσικα και δεν θα πει τιμπραντο .
Δεν σου λεω το μικρο τιμπραντο να το βαλεις να ακουει οτι να ναι απο εξωτερικους παραγοντες αλλα να μην ακουει τιποτα.

----------


## Pidgey

Εμείς πάντως είχαμε έναν καναρινάκο που μας τον είχαν δώσει πολύ μικρό (όταν μας τον έφεραν απλά "σαλιάριζε") και χωρίς κανένα άλλο πουλί στο σπίτι και χωρίς να ακούει ούτε άλλα, ούτε και εκπαιδεύσεις με cd κλπ, είχε ένα απίστευτα όμορφο και δυνατό κελάηδημα. Έφυγε έχοντας συμπληρώσει 12 χρόνια κοντά μας.

----------


## johnakos32

Ναι Νικο ολα τα πουλακια μπορουν να φτιαξουν το ρεπερτοριο τους , και ενα κοινο μπορει να παρει ηχους απο το περιβαλλον που ακουει . 
Το θεμα ειναι οτι αν ενα πουλι ειναι τιμπραντο θα βγαλει απο μονο του ολες τις νοτες που εχει γονιδιακα , ισως καποιες τις πει λαθος αλλα θα τις πει.

----------

